# What sealant to use before painting camper?



## Alvald83 (Jul 1, 2012)

I have an older Truck Camper that I just finished repairing some wood rot and will be painting soon. What type of sealant can use on the corner seams that I can paint over. Can I use just a flexible paintable exterior caulk that I find at home depot? Thanks I am very new to camping.


----------



## SMOKEY2348 (Jan 4, 2011)

post up a picture please.


----------

